# ReptiBay Now Open!



## Tux (Feb 9, 2009)

My new project has now opened its doors. http://ReptiBay.com is a reptile auction site I have been working on for awhile now and I have finally got it to a point where it can go public. The reason for this site being that I have found that some other similar sites are poor at protecting the users from fraud or are lacking much needed features. 

The 1st 20 people to sign up will receive a $40 signing bonus and everyone whom signs up after that will receive $3. I am always open to feature requests and have a 0 tolerance policy on fraud. i hope some of you will take this opportunity to sign up FREE and take advantage of the ability to buy and sell reptiles and reptiles supplies via the ReptiBay auction service.


----------



## Harveysherps (Feb 9, 2009)

I signed up. I don't have anything to list for sale really. But if I get something. I will post an add.


----------



## Beasty (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in there but I only have a Dumeril's boa to sell and can't ship a snake with the Post Office so I'm not really wanting to ship it at the moment.


----------



## Tux (Feb 9, 2009)

Cool guys, spread the word if you can, I plan on running some fauna and KS ads but we will see, I will be adding more features too as time goes on, like a raffle system which gives users entry into contests with the amount of "tickets" being based on their activity on the site. If you come across any issues don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Harveysherps (Feb 9, 2009)

I will mention it and post a link during the next radio show.


----------



## Markie (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks great, Tux! This was a really good idea!


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome, Tux this is a great idea.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

Beasty said:


> I'm in there but I only have a Dumeril's boa to sell and can't ship a snake with the Post Office so I'm not really wanting to ship it at the moment.


You could slip it in my box!! :mrgreen:


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Harveysherps (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Tux if you want you can call into the show and we can talk about the site. You can explain everything. It always sound better coming from the site owners. So if you want just contact me and I'll line it up.


----------

